# Experimental guitar



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I posted not long ago about a book I had just got, called Hand Made Han Played-The Art & Craft of Contemporary Guitars.

One guitar in it that really caught my eye was by William Grit Laskin.
He was trying to duplicate the angle/tone on a harp.
I couldn't find anything on it on his own site, but I did find something about it here, on the Canadian Crafts Federation website.

Actually, there are some cool guitars on his site.

The book is sort of torture in a way, as I will probably never be able to afford most of the guitars in it-some of them would be in reach, but most would not.

Anyway--check out the experimental guitar. I wouldn't mind checking it out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Laskin has great ideas. Check out his own book too, _A Guitarmaker's Canvas_...I was surprised to find I'd played a couple in the book. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## terry9317 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Laskin the man*

Hey thanks for the post. Laskin is a great crafter and player, guitars are a goldmine.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Laskin has great ideas. Check out his own book too, _A Guitarmaker's Canvas_...I was surprised to find I'd played a couple in the book.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thanks, another book to check out.
Sounds like fun.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I have both books. There are many more Luthiers that should have been included. However, I understand that there is only so much time and space. Also, Laskin has done even more spectacular instruments since the release of his book. He'll need to do a second sometime down the road. 

If guitar history, interesting instruments and a peek into the California music scene is your thing then you need to get:
Art That Sings The Life and Times of Luthier Steve Klein 
http://www.kleinguitars.com/artthatsings.htm


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That looks cool too.

I'm not sure when I'll be getting any new books, I still have several to read, but I don't have too many guitar books left to read.

I'll keep an eye out for this as well.

I'm also thinking of getting a newer book on the Gibson Moderne.


----------

